# Renting room in Sydney - which suburb



## saaron (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi,
I am being offered shared room in two different places, one is in Lakemba with rent 110 plus bills and other is in Kingsford rent 160 plus bills. I want to know if Kingsford is worth spending 50 bucks more? I am looking for quiet area with easy access to public transport and close to CBD.
Thanks.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Kingsford is an area without train station, close to the airport (which means a lot of noise) but it is peaceful. Lakemba is Middle Eastern area with a train station, quiet streets but not very safe. Personally, if I didn't have a car, I would either go for Lakemba or look for other options. With a car, I would choose Kingsford or look for other options.


----------



## whiterhino (Jan 28, 2012)

Kingsford may not have trains, but it does have a high number of buses, and it's only about 20 - 30 minutes into the city...It's full of students and lots of inexpensive Asian restaurants too!


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I would not pay extra $50 for Kingsford. I would for areas like Marrickville, Ashfield, Petersham which also have students and inexpensive Asian restaurants. And they all have train stations. Getting to the city takes 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Petersham is a very nice place. Got train station, safe and quiet. Well, if u really desperately need Asian food, just take bus to marrickville to get some. 
Kingsford too many students!


----------

